# Maybe a Yellow Tail Acei



## fishnmaine (May 29, 2008)

Could any body ID this Guy correctly......See so many profiles that look like this one hard to pinpoint.Thanks


----------



## KMNL (Sep 4, 2008)

Definitely not an Acei. . .
Looks like a red top zebra, but I may be wrong


----------



## Tezr (Sep 12, 2006)

Not an acei. Possibly a labidochromis sp."hongi" or "red top kimpuma"


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

Not a _Lab. hongi_. It is of the _Metriaclima_ group (or a cross with this gensu). First impression would be a _Metriaclima greshakei_ (distressed or low-quality gene pool), but I don't have any personal experience with raising/keeping them. It could be one of many other "red top" _zebra_-group _Metriaclima_ species.

Where did you get this mbuna at?


----------



## fishnmaine (May 29, 2008)

At a local pet store..I'll try to get a better photo tomorrow.


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

Thereâ€™s something about the head & mouth that looks strangeâ€¦.

My guess would be hybridâ€¦


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

CICHLUDED said:


> Thereâ€™s something about the head & mouth that looks strange


I think I see what you are saying (slightly pointed snout) - I couldn't tell if it was the angle of the photo or the fish itself.


----------



## fishnmaine (May 29, 2008)

Ok here is more photos of this guy........What do you guys think? ID please


----------



## Sonny W (Sep 6, 2008)

looks like a female "Metriaclima Greshakei" to me.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

yes, looks like what they sell as Metriaclima Greshakei. If it is male and gets light blue, then it is more like Greshakei. If the black bars ever get darker it would be another type of Red Top Zebra.

this is as best as you are going to do, because you don't know if it is pure. A lot of what they sell as Greshakei, or Ice Blue, doesn't seem pure or well bred, so it is hard to be 100% certain.


----------



## fishnmaine (May 29, 2008)

Female Greshakei, Bingo!!! The fish is 3" long if it was male it would of turned blue by now right?
I had this one for 3 months....Pictures don't do justice. So it's hard to ID right I guess...Thanks Sonny and all of you


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

Silly me, I didn't even think about it possibly being a female.... for some reason I just assumed it was a male... :roll:


----------

